# IH 424 Questions



## droz (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

new to the forum. Hopefully I can pick your guys knowledge. I just picked up this old IH 424 Diesel this year and I am ready to start restoring it. I don't care if it has original parts or not. It is fully functional but has a few minor issues. I did end up replacing all the fluids, brakes, injectors, and rebuilt the starter. 
Questions:
The tractor has pretty bad blow by. I tried to use engine restore and some thicker oil but it did not help. I assume it is going to need new piston rings. And if I do that, I might as well rebuild the whole engine. I have never done that before and asking you guys how long that may take and any special tools necessary for the job. I know I can take it somewhere to get it done, but I like to learn and do things myself. 

Front Bumper: This tractor does not have one currently. I would like to put something on for when I am running over thick brush as well as putting weights up front. I can make my own but I am not a very good welder and it may be better to just purchase one. Any sources you guys know of?


----------



## bellnygreen (Aug 4, 2007)

Have the same tractor. Sorry I can't be of any help as far as rebuild goes but had a problem with blow by also. Spoke with an old Farmer who suggested changing all the fluids, filters etc
and then taking it into the fields and beat the hell out of it. Mine has an old Shawnee loader, so finding some hard work for it was not too difficult. Blow by has gotten much better with less smoke after it warms up. I change the oil more then recommended, but have added Seafoam to the crankcase oil and run it for about 2-3 hours then change the oil. Seems to help. I plan on 
new injectors this season and also have to find the problem with the glow plugs. I'm hoping its electrical. In addition to the FEL my 424 has a HEAVY DUTY front grill that I have used to knock down small trees. See if you can locate a used parts dealer in your area. Here in central NY there is a dealer McFaddens who can come up with some really hard to find parts. I think a used
grill, regardless of the manufacturer will adapt to the 424 with not much problem. Nothing a good 1/2 inch drill and some heavy duty nuts and bolts can't handle. Good luck with the motor.


----------



## droz (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. 

I have definitely beaten the tractor up with my old flail mower on the back but I will keep up at it and see if it gets any better. 

I'll search for a used parts place and see what they have. I am not opposed to modifying parts to fit.


----------

